# Anyone further south doin anything?



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

we still aint doin jack crap along the strand anyway in the Charleston area doin any good? we should have been seeing Spanish by now and we haven't even seen a dozen whiting yet.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Haven't heard any good reports for pier or surf, but the creeks are on fire!
Caught a 30" red just after high tide this morning, then about noon got on a school of slot sized reds and wore 'em out. Fishing partner and I caught and released at least 30 between us.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

What creeks if you dont mind me askin and is there bank access to fish them? if you dont wanna share on here you can pm me i wont give away the spots just looking to catch some fish. startin to go crazy.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

no good walk to access fishing yet. Within the next few weeks it should get good at the new pier under the ravenel bridge and Pitt St bridge in Mt P

We were in the yaks today on the Stono river close to Coburg creek.


----------



## Buzzman (Mar 5, 2010)

*whiting*

starting to bite in the Brunswick Ga. area,caught 30 Sun.some nice bulls too.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jan 27, 2006)

The trout are doing good in the creeks.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

BOY, You have fantastic pictures there!!!!! nice looking fish. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kim:fishing:


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

man, i need a yak. nice pics!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## surfnturf (Oct 17, 2009)

what kind of camera? those pics are incredible


----------



## Skizzik (May 12, 2009)

'What camera?' I agree! Those are some nice pics! Too Busy, what bait/lure were you guys using to catch some reds? I was down in Gtown out in the creeks using cut mullet from a fresh market. I am new to fishing saltwater, but I know they love mullet and shrimp. Do you have any tips for using artificials for the reds?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Guys!!
I use two Canon Rebel XTI (10MP) with some good glass.










You asked about artificial's for the reds. That's easy,,,Gulp! The same hook you find in a DOA shrimp works very good in a Gulp shrimp.

The mud minnows have been doing good also. Next month try a quarter of a blue crab.

Here is one way I fish for reds and trout with the Gulp shrimp.









Just think,,,,the giants will be here in June! I use crab or menhaden for these.











This is one way I rig for the big guys. Its just a big Carolina rig with a 10/0 Non-Offset circle hook


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

daggone Capt Rick, you are certified and bonified:beer:


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics!!!Sharp and clear. Good eq. costs, but the results you get are well worth it.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

hmmm,
what kind of bait did you use to catch that pretty blonde?

(someone had to ask.) 

very nice camera!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Capt Rick nailed it
For aties, Gulp is the main way to go. I've been fishing 2 inch shrimp in new penny and 3 inch swimming mullet.

Mud minnows ar ethe hot bait right now and cut mullet catching bigger fish (usually).
been on the yak the past 3 days
a couple hours Friday 2 reds 28 & 29 inches and 2 dink trout
Saturday 10 reds. 2 in the slot, rest 24 to 30 inches 1 dink trout
This morning 7 reds. most in the slot 1 at 30 inches

it's been a good couple of weeks. brought 6 reds between 30 and 35 inches to the yak in the last 3 weekends


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jan 27, 2006)

Busy is right,,,the big reds are still in the shallow water,,but that's getting ready to change with the water warming up the way it is.
The big fish will be heading into deeper water for the summer, and there eating habits will change too.

c0ch3s3,,that was a client from last year.


This one is mine,,,,


----------

